# An unsophisticated salad



## oldcoot (Jan 5, 2004)

For half a century we've called it "Grandma"s Salad"  My Mother concocted it 'way back when - I don't recall.  (I must mention that my Mother was a really lousy cook, so this was something of a miracle)  But we've always really enjoyed this simple but somewhat uncommon salad.  Perhaps you'd like to try it.

The recipe is utterly simple:  celery, cucumber, canned peas, scallions, bell pepper,  all diced to pea size, with roughly equl quantities of each.  Add a generous but not sloppy amount of Best Food Mayonaise (Hellmans"s), toss, refrigerate until lightly chilled, and serve.

Our wholle family demands it on  holidays, and I just enjoyed it with dinner tonight.

It's good!


----------



## BubbaGourmet (Jan 6, 2004)

Oldcoot;
   Sounds like what Southerners call a chopped salad. Not my favorite but not bad.


----------

